# Cyp. kentuckiense



## Heather (Jun 26, 2007)

Happened upon a nice clump while walking in the garden this morning.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanx for posting!


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 26, 2007)

Beautiful! I need one of those!


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jun 26, 2007)

Very nice specimens! Where are those, I have overlooked them when touring through.

Ron


----------



## Marco (Jun 26, 2007)

great photos Heather. Whats the plants growing on around them?


----------



## Heather (Jun 26, 2007)

fundulopanchax said:


> Very nice specimens! Where are those, I have overlooked them when touring through.
> 
> Ron



I almost missed them also! They are growing across from the solar greenhouse in the old nursery area at GITW.



Marco said:


> great photos Heather. Whats the plants growing on around them?



Why, I do believe it is Asarum canadense, Marco. Wild Ginger, and one of the plants I've learned the name of. My list is growing, slowly...


----------



## Tom_in_PA (Jun 26, 2007)

very nice find Heather


----------



## TxDoug (May 2, 2008)

*Cyp kentuckiense*

Really nice kentucks. Heather. 

Here is a pic of one in situ NE Texas. 
Taken before pollinating.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 2, 2008)

Gorgeous! My kentuckiense is coming up, looks robust, but its too early to see if it will bloom....so far it looks like my pubescerns and parviflorums will not bloom this year, despite making some strong growths....but, I may be wrong....Take care, Eric


----------



## Hakone (May 3, 2008)

very nice


----------



## biothanasis (May 3, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 3, 2008)

I love the one with the ivory colored lip. One of mine has a bud this year which has me tickled pink!


----------

